# This may be nessicary,



## CuongNhuka (Dec 23, 2007)

But I still hate myself for asking. I hate the questions like "style X is better then style Y". However, the Wing Chun section had someone who asked about Filipino styles and (you guessed it) Wing Chun. The question is simple, for those of us who have down (or atleast played with) both, what do you think? Do they blend well, are there similarities? Do principles, tech.s, drills, and so on transfer from one to anouther well? 

I suppose it's only fair if I answer myself. I've dabbled in a little Filipino matterial (mostly Hubud and Sinawali), and have some un-official training in Wing Chun. I would have to say that they do blend well, sorta. Filipino drills can be tweaked to flow with Wing Chun, and vice versa. Infact Many Cuong Nhu schools teach both, at some point, as side training. You know, just for fun.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 24, 2007)

All right I'll dive in.

I believe Wing Chung and the FMA can be blended depending upon *what system or style of FMA you are studying*.

Having taken part in several of Guro Inosanto's seminars where he blended Wing Chun, Silat and Kali I think he blends them real well.  However you take like Modern Arnis or Kombatan Arnis and it blends better with karate than Wing Chun.  I believe primarily due to the Presas brothers teaching karate at their schools in the Philippines.  Therefore the foot work is more like karate than Wing Chun.

However in Guro Inosanto's system he blends the Wing Chun with kali using similar responses to similar feeds using the similar hand placements and counters.  The foot work of Laputi Escrima with the cross over stances and low stances comes from a kung fu influence (I forget which system). So can the FMA blend with Wing Chun yes, do all styles blend with Wing Chun?  I'd say No.

However motion is motion and so there is commonality in all systems.

Mark


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you Mark. You know, there was someone who posted in the Wing Chun thread that all the two have in common is rice. Which I think is kinda, well, it's a word I cann't say here.
Well, since your the only one who is posting, I'll ask you, which seems easier, Filipino to Wing Chun cross training, or Wing Chun to Filipino cross training?

By the way, that sounds like a lot of Northern systems, so that could be a huge number of styles.


----------



## MJS (Dec 25, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> But I still hate myself for asking. I hate the questions like "style X is better then style Y". However, the Wing Chun section had someone who asked about Filipino styles and (you guessed it) Wing Chun. The question is simple, for those of us who have down (or atleast played with) both, what do you think? Do they blend well, are there similarities? Do principles, tech.s, drills, and so on transfer from one to anouther well?
> 
> I suppose it's only fair if I answer myself. I've dabbled in a little Filipino matterial (mostly Hubud and Sinawali), and have some un-official training in Wing Chun. I would have to say that they do blend well, sorta. Filipino drills can be tweaked to flow with Wing Chun, and vice versa. Infact Many Cuong Nhu schools teach both, at some point, as side training. You know, just for fun.


 
I"ve been training in Arnis for quite some time now and it blends just fine with my Kenpo.  Obviously both are 2 different arts, but there are some similarities with the movement (footwork) and some of the concepts of the empty hand techs.


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 25, 2007)

The Boar Man said:


> The foot work of Laputi Escrima with the cross over stances and low stances comes from a kung fu influence (I forget which system)...
> 
> ...However motion is motion and so there is commonality in all systems.
> 
> Mark


 
The cross-legged style is probably due to the influence of Chinese martial arts teacher John Chuiten, whom Felimon "Mooney" Caburnay met after he was invited to teach at the Doce Pares Club in 1957.  However, it is worth noting that GM Caburnay was also a friend and sparring partner of Filemon "Momoy" Canete during this time:  Momoy also adapted a cross-legged stance when he developed the San Miguel Eskrima system.  The stance is named the "San Miguel Stance" after a statue in Cebu City at the time that depicted Saint Michael slaying a dragon (Satan).

The cross-legged stance is a transitionary stance with several advantages to martial artists - not the least of which are the ability to attack and retreat with power, to move off-line, and to "unwind" out of the stance and generate power with the torque of the legs, hips, and waist.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Wing Chun has really helped my FMA, personally, but the Jun Fan/JKD take on it is what fits best for me. The WC stance and footwork doesn't match so well with how I move!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 26, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Wing Chun has really helped my FMA, personally, but the Jun Fan/JKD take on it is what fits best for me. The WC stance and footwork doesn't match so well with how I move!


 
I hope that by 'the stance' you're referring to the stances in the second or third form, not the first.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, the back-leaning stance.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 26, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Yes, the back-leaning stance.


 
OK, good. If you were referring to the stance in Sui Nim Tao I'd have some things to say to you.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

I believe that's primarily for training and not intended as an active WC fighting stance, at least under normal circumstances. (Many things in that form are intended to develop attributes rather than specific fighting sequences.) One attempts to settle into the back-leaning stance when a conflict arises--quite possibly settling _forward _into it to claim centerline and establish "sensing" contact.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 26, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I believe that's primarily for training and not intended as an active WC fighting stance, at least under normal circumstances. (Many things in that form are intended to develop attributes rather than specific fighting sequences.) One attempts to settle into the back-leaning stance when a conflict arises--quite possibly settling _forward _into it to claim centerline and establish "sensing" contact.


 
Yah, but alot of people don't seem to realise that.


----------

